# flintlocks



## urban archeologist (Jun 28, 2007)

now this  is a strange one, as i have said in the past i have these two victorian twins in galveston texas on the same lot, they were derilects, i was removeing old chimenies because there fondations were bad and i found these inside the walls. my uncle is a collector of more recent stuff and told me they are morrish, there is wire inlay work on the  furniture that is astounding they are dueling pistols this is all i know so far. any other info would be greatly apreciated


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 28, 2007)

this is only one of two the other is missing the trigger guard


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2007)

All Ican say is Cool!  I shoot a flint lock,54 cal halken, where did that come from?  Rick


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 28, 2007)

i dont know what to them any one intrested?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding Neil! [] Is there any markings on the lock mechanism itself? Kelley


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 29, 2007)

yes i would like to sell them for a fair price
 my victorians do nothing but suck up money

 neil

 p.s. you know these guns have killed people, maybe some one famous. arron burr?


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 30, 2007)

What kind of price would you want for them?

 Chris


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 30, 2007)

im also interested in seeing how much you want..balt first of course


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 30, 2007)

I too am interested Neil, but I was curious if you were going to split them up or have to sell them as a set? Kelley


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

gunsmoke sent email 1st so he get 1st right of refusal,
 i dont really know what i got here but i looked on some sites and saw $1500.-$10,000 much cleaner shape but not as elaborate. they must have been for some one of royality,
 i figure jeran laffite had em for a while he was on this island[wishful thinking maybe?] but i am gonna say $2000.
 for the pair. the second one is missing a trigger guard.
 but they should clean up nice. let me know.
 neil


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

i think it would be better {more valuable to keep them as a pair } the furniture is elaborately carved as well as the brass work on the butts and the other side of locks.the locks have faint designs as well as the barrels. but for me it is all about the delicate brass wire inlay work.
 neil


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

if it sells 10% goes to the site


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 30, 2007)

Can I see some better photos? More light and some close-ups? Please


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

here is lock


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

brass butt and wire inlay work


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

i dont see my pics but i get confirmation
 one more time this should be trigger guard


----------

